# need advice



## no kill (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello,not sure where to post this.I need advice from people who have had more dealings with this than me...Here's what happened.About two months ago I called the sheriff and/humane society on our neighbor(well the guy with a field next to our house)He had 3 horses in the field with no shelter no biggie but one of them had a month old baby at the time.I was told by both they couldn't  do anything and to call back when it became life threatening well Monday when i got up  the baby was down now about 3 months old well it was life and death I can't find the guy that owns them(he comes every 3-4 days) and the sheriff would have   taken hours to show and even longer for the humane society to show so  i took this guys horse and took it to the vet where it died about 4 hours later.Now the sheriff and humane society are going to do something possibly to me too but oh well.Here's where i have a problem we may have some say in what they do to this guy and I'm not sure he knew any better that's why i tried to to get them to talk to him 2 months ago.Everyone has different views on how there animals should be cared for but can you be so dumb you don't think a 3 month old horse needs shelter when its 10 with negative 15 wind chill the reason i ask is the one time we talked the guy really seemed to care for his horses even complained about someone else out here.Any way should i let them throw the book at him or tell em take it easy because they could have prevented it?I hate to get anyone in trouble but that was just wrong any advise would be helpful thanks    p.s. take into account I live in Texas our animal laws are a little lax when existent


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 10, 2009)

I would let them throw the book at him. Especially if you are going to be charged with something. Sounds like my area. Good luck getting the sheriff and humane officer to do anything. More than likely, that "throwing the book" at him won't result in much of a conviction anyway. Around here it is like a $200 fine.

People can say a lot of things to try and make it sound like they care. You really don't know if he honestly cares or not. To me if he didn't give them shelter, then he doesn't care.


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 10, 2009)

I would let them throw the book at him. I have to say though, my brothers friends mom has 2 weanlings out 24/7 without a shelter (but I think they were put in the open ended barn for the night? Maybe...) and it's -10 with a nasty windchill here in Ontario. I know another farm who has 20 pregnant mares out on 24/7 turnout, no shelter, on the side of a hill in the same weather (they call this a breeding program, sighhh). They also have a foal in a roundpen in the same weather, no shelter. I think it's shameful of the people on another road, but no one will take notice.


----------



## mully (Dec 10, 2009)

This guy knows better ...throw the book at him.... He deserves it !!


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 10, 2009)

I have to agree.  Who _wouldn't_ know a baby _anything_ CANT survive in that type of climate?  I understand your sympathy, but I think you should let the sherrif and the animal cruelty workers do what they think is fair to the fellow.  I hope you don't get into too much trouble.  Could they view this as horse theft?

I have been in this predicament before.  (I'm from Houston and I own 3 rescued horses b/c of dum-dums like that guy.)  One of the horses I have now was owned by a crack head who wouldn't feed the poor beast.  People would toss him their horse's discarded hay, just to give him something.  Sadly it kept enough meat on the horse's bones to keep the ASPCA from doing anything.  None of us had the heart to let that horse starve badly JUST so the ASPCA would get involved.  (Not bashing the ASPCA, by the way.  I really loved the Houston ASPCA, but their hands were tied in this instance.)

I ended up offering her $500 for the horse.  She accepted but the stables kept $275 of it for her past due rent.  (They were the middle man for the transaction, thank God.)


----------



## no kill (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks it seems pretty clear now.I actually tried to buy the baby but there was a language barrier .I think they can get him for not providing proper care a class a misdemeanor and torture by their definition that's a state jail felony.I don't think they could get me for stealing I called them as soon as I got It to the vet and reported it and left a note on his fence,but maybe trespassing.So far the sheriff's haven't mentioned either,hopefully they won't.The sheriffs are really after them anyways there's about 10 Mexican guys around us that all race horses and the sheriff's are mad they can't catch them.Most of them take great care of their horses and livestock,but the two newest that are right next to us side and rear aren't doing much.The one who had the baby just breeds them to sell to his friends.I feed both their horses some everyday and don't really care what they think about it.The one good thing about not having many laws and narrow ones as long as it's not poisoned there's none thing they can do about it.I refuse to sit and watch anything suffer.


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 11, 2009)

no kill said:
			
		

> Thanks it seems pretty clear now.I actually tried to buy the baby but there was a language barrier .I think they can get him for not providing proper care a class a misdemeanor and torture by their definition that's a state jail felony.I don't think they could get me for stealing I called them as soon as I got It to the vet and reported it and left a note on his fence,but maybe trespassing.So far the sheriff's haven't mentioned either,hopefully they won't.The sheriffs are really after them anyways there's about 10 Mexican guys around us that all race horses and the sheriff's are mad they can't catch them.Most of them take great care of their horses and livestock,but the two newest that are right next to us side and rear aren't doing much.The one who had the baby just breeds them to sell to his friends.I feed both their horses some everyday and don't really care what they think about it.The one good thing about not having many laws and narrow ones as long as it's not poisoned there's none thing they can do about it.*I refuse to sit and watch anything suffer*.


I would have done the same thing.  Living in S. TX I witnessed lots of passive animal cruelty...   It is sooooo frustrating isn't it?  I couldn't save them all, I have 3 already that were in dire need...if not almost dead when I got to them.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 11, 2009)

If you trespass and handle the horse etc. you are liable for anything they throw at you...and of course knowing this and you decide to take the chance on the animals behalf, then you obviously will handle any law problems resulting from your trespass.  

Anyone "should" know that an animal needs basic shelter in severe weather---but some people don't truly understand.   So without knowing the man I can't comment.

BUT I am thinking your animal control is pathetic.  Blame someone, blame your animal control.   I would be taking up issues with their responses concerning animal humane treatment.   That should be your target seriously.  They are the ones that are "supposed" to help....wow, they sure did not do their job at all....their hands tied by law??  don't know but it needs some changing.

In NC if horses have no adequate shelter etc and they are called they give deadlines for adequate care to be provided.  3 days to clean up water and provide shelter etc. and they come back and inspect.  If you don't comply you get the animal taken (which it should) and you go to court.

You have a bad animal humane treatment dept.   Rag on them...I would.


----------



## ducks4you (Dec 11, 2009)

> This guy knows better ...throw the book at him.... He deserves it !!


Agreed.  It's neglect.  People neglect and abuse animals, first, children later.



> If you trespass and handle the horse etc. you are liable for anything they throw at you...and of course knowing this and you decide to take the chance on the animals behalf, then you obviously will handle any law problems resulting from your trespass.


IF that happens, get the press involved.  We have a local incident with a juvenile delinquint shot & killed by a cop when attempting to flee from a residential burglary.  It's turning into a soap opera...and *the local press can't get enough of it.* The Vet will be your witness in court.



> Anyone "should" know that an animal needs basic shelter in severe weather---but some people don't truly understand..


We don't want more laws, but we have to police our own to keep neglect to a minimum.



> Blame someone, blame your animal control.


Agreed.  Animal control officers are often "pay-back" political workers.  They run the extremes of those who think a clean stall soiled after a few hours of use constitutes neglect, to those that waste time and resources and refuse to approach owners about their (living) property.  Sometimes, they're overwhelmed by too many problems in one area, but I believe that is rare.

I am GLAD that you intervened.  We don't have to bully people who don't know any better, but we should politely educate them.  Then we'll know if their habits are chronic and if they are intent on continuing neglect (or abuse).

Also, use your OWN resources.  Take pictures and post them all over the net.  If you have video, put it on utube.  Thanks for caring!


----------



## mousejockey (Jan 8, 2010)

Pretend it was a kid.  Is he mentally incompetant or compromised in some way???  (serious question).... If so.. make a concession but otherwise... Pretend it was your baby horse that he was caring for?? Does that make it different?


----------

